# Hammergeile Gitterkugel!



## DoedGrv (7. Juni 2002)

Hi!

Ich hab mal ein Tutorial über Gitterkugeln gefunden und war mit dem Ergebnis auch recht zufrieden...weiß nicht mehr ob´s hier war, bei Ideenreich.com oder wo auch immer.

Jedenfalls hab ich grade ebend diese hammergeile Gitterkugel (mit Inhalt) gefunden...

Kuckst du:
http://www.3satz.com/

So, die sieht nun ne Ecke geiler aus als die meisten die ich kenne. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man die einzelnen Abschnitte so "gerade" hinkriegt oder wie man das Ding an sich so nachbasteln könnte...

Aber bitte keine Verweise auf 0.8.15 - Gitterkugel-Tut´s...die gibts wie #Sand am Meer...

1k Thx 

cu DoedGrv


----------



## Duddle (7. Juni 2002)

eindeutig ein 3d-prog

hol dir ne demoversion von irgendeinem 3d programm (cinema 4d, 3d studio max, lightwave, softimage, maya usw.), kugel machen, wireframe rendern

fertig


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Juni 2002)

Vergiß Softimage und maya dafür. Das ist mit Spatzen auf Kanonen geschossen und obendrein ist es nicht wirklich simpel, ein Wireframe-Rendering damit zu machen. In Maya muß man sich dafür _wirklich_ gut im Materialeditor auskennen und in Softimage muß man es überhaupt erst mal finden.
In 3ds max ist das wirklich simpel: einfach ein Häkchen bei Force Wireframe Rendering machen - tutto.


----------



## Storch (7. Juni 2002)

Dafür ist es aber ziemlich schwierig, eine 3D Stuido Max Demo zu bekommen - die muss man ja erst umständlich bestellen ...

Alternativ vielleicht mal Cinema4d testen, da kann man die Demos von der Herstellerseite beziehen ...


----------



## Sliver (7. Juni 2002)

Es gibt nen Prog das heißt *grübel* *nachschlag* ... das heißt Gmax
Das ist so ähnlich wie 3D Studio Max.

Ps.: zu dem Bild ich würde sagen das ist ne einfache Kugel mit ca. 15 Segmenten. 
Auch nen gut zu benutzender Wert für Gmax. 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Kaprolactam (8. Juni 2002)

Tscha, aber afaik hat GMax keinen Renderer...


----------



## ephiance (9. Juni 2002)

mach ne kreis auswahl 
füll die kontur mit 1 o 2 px stärke dann drügg strg+t  nimm perspektivisch verzerren und machs nach oben hin enger das machste dann soweit immer weiter runter immer verschieden bisde die ganze kugel hast
für die seiten linien würd ich einfach ne grade linie nach unten machen die mit dem verbiegen filter
filter-> verzerren -> verbiegen dann so biegen wie du sie brauchst und dann drantun und die überstehenden sachen erasen


----------

